# Raccoon deterrent suggestions



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We’ve had fox stay in our backyard, and raccoons , but the raccoons are taking over. I’m asking members of the Forum for their suggestions, not someone selling a product.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

4 Natural Raccoon Deterrents - Apple Pest Control


If you are having a hard time getting rid of Raccoons try these natural deterrents. If they don't work call Apple Pest Control's wildlife removal services.




www.applepestcontrol.com





Spices like cinnamon, black pepper or cayenne pepper bother a raccoon’s sense of smell, forcing it to relocate to a more livable area. By mixing cayenne pepper and onion in boiling water, you can create a natural raccoon repellant. You can add hot sauce to the mixture, as well. To be effective, you’ll need to spray your yard and house baseline at least twice a week and any time it rains.

_See link for more_


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is your wife feeding them ?
Secure your trash cans . Lock them shut .
If they are taking over they have a good food source somewhere .


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

One of my small gap goblets and some 1/4" steel will get rid of 'em.
Sorry , missed the part of selling something


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

220 body grip trap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have pitbulls,raccoons dont come around anymore,but what Sean Khan said there are a couple different concoctions you can make,that will work,probably better thn the Pittys,lol


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Live trap and relocate?
I'd be inclined to make a batch of **** skin hats...


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

What Bob E said above . . .

I have a '****' and possum problem as well. 

So I got a "Have-a-Heart" Live Trap. I put a little tuna on a paper plate, and in the morning . . . there will be the raccoon. I then proceed to load him in my pickup and drive to an appropriate spot to release. Have done this many times. Best solution I've found, short of shootin' 'em.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Guess saying the _'abbreviation of raccoon'_ on this site is some sort of
*(((OFFENSIVE VIOLATION!)))* . . . Never seen such - (censorship). LOL!

Almost feel like apologizing  . . . but for what?! . . . No mal-intent here.

Guess that's the new 'A.I.' for ya'.  Yeah . . . *VERY* artificial.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> What Bob E said above . . .
> 
> I have a '****' and possum problem as well.
> 
> So I got a "Have-a-Heart" Live Trap. I put a little tuna on a paper plate, and in the morning . . . there will be the raccoon. I then proceed to load him in my pickup and drive to an appropriate spot to release. Have done this many times. Best solution I've found, short of shootin' 'em.


Racoons can make a mess of a nice lawn. They often tear up large chunks rather than digging small holes like a skunk. I trap them and relocate to a country area. Earlier this summer I got two at the same time. The little bandits can be vicious and will growl and snap at you. They quiet down once the trap is covered up.

Oddly, the racoons never seem to leave the trap when I open the door. The 6 that I trapped all stayed in until I pulled the tarp off the other end and they saw me. Then they run away.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your replies


----------

